# need help with update



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

The update will not work on my Kindle. The update feature was available automatically, but when I tried it I got a message saying the update was not successful. I then used the link from a message on this board and tried again. Same message. Somebody from the board emailed the file to me and I tried again. No good. Today I downloaded the file from Amazon (after it was pointed out to me that even though Amazon shows 2.0.2 it's really 2.0.3 when you download it) and I still get the message saying the update was not successful. When I tried calling Amazon a few days ago they told me there was NO update available. I know that there is - especially considering I got it directly from Amazon - so tonight I tried calling them again. I was on hold for more than half an hour and I finally gave up. Anybody else having this problem? I uninstalled the screensaver hack and removed any files associated with it. I even reset the Kindle to factory defaults. Nothing will work as far as updates go. It's not that I think this particular update is that important, but it bothers me that the feature isn't working when it should.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I try to look for some solution but I couldn't find it. I think you should call CS. 2.0.2 updated with no problem right?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, 2.0.2 updated fine. This one just won't work. My Kindle keeps showing "item downloaded" then "update Kindle" is available, but it just won't work. It gets part way through, starts over, then stops and gives me a message that the update was not successful. After that the "update Kindle" is grayed out, but if I restart my Kindle or just turn Whispernet on it eventually shows up again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have installed any 'hacks' they must be uninstalled before trying to apply the update.

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you install the font hack? At the bottom of the setting, after I remove the font hack once, there's no more UFHack 0.1 added to the version even I reinstall the font hack. So the font hack is install but there's no mention of it. So maybe the hack is still in the kindle? Place Restore bin again and see what happens?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have the font hack. I had the screensaver one but I used the uninstall program to remove it. When the update didn't work I also went and removed the files (.mario something - or something like that) that were left behind by the screensaver hack, but the update still didn't work. Then I reset the Kindle to factory settings and tried again... still nothing. There weren't any other files in the root directory at all. I'm at work now and can't hook up my Kindle, but I don't recall what was in the system directory. What *should* be in there? I'll check that when I get home to see if there any any odd files.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you call CS again?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Did you call CS again?


Not yet. Just haven't had time, but I'm going to try to this afternoon.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been on the phone now for *ONE HOUR AND EIGHT MINUTES * - and on hold for most of that time. What makes it more frustrating is that this is my THIRD CALL to CS. The first time I was told there was no update available (so pay no attention to that "Item Downloaded" message and the repeat unsuccessful update messages); the second time I gave up after being on hold for more than 1/2 hour. Now for the third time I'm just waiting... and waiting... and waiting.... and listening to that same stupid piano tune repeated endlessly. During my wait time I have watched my Kindle show "Item Downloaded" at least 5 or 6 times. After awhile it puts itself to sleep. Then it attempts an update - which fails - and restarts. If somebody doesn't pick up this phone soon I'm going to go crazy. What do they have, 1 CS person to answer all the calls!!:


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I have been on the phone now for *ONE HOUR AND EIGHT MINUTES * - and on hold for most of that time. What makes it more frustrating is that this is my THIRD CALL to CS. The first time I was told there was no update available (so pay no attention to that "Item Downloaded" message and the repeat unsuccessful update messages); the second time I gave up after being on hold for more than 1/2 hour. Now for the third time I'm just waiting... and waiting... and waiting.... and listening to that same stupid piano tune repeated endlessly. During my wait time I have watched my Kindle show "Item Downloaded" at least 5 or 6 times. After awhile it puts itself to sleep. Then it attempts an update - which fails - and restarts. If somebody doesn't pick up this phone soon I'm going to go crazy. What do they have, 1 CS person to answer all the calls!!:


My first advice on calling CS is to not call on the weekend. I have not had good luck with Kindle CS on the weekend. During the week, it's a different story. I would advise you to call around 9 am PT on Monday when the wait is much shorter.

I did have a Kindle that refused to update. It went back for screen fading issues but it never did update manually or automatically. The other one I had here at the same time did eventually update. Seems to me that there is something wrong with the one that refused to update since A) I had it longer and B) the one that DID update when from v2.0 to v2.0.3. The one that did NOT update is stuck at v2.0.2.

There might just be one person on since I got the same person twice last week and she remembered me. LOL

EllenR


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

After ONE HOUR AND TWENTY FIVE MINUTES I used the Amazon call-back option to get a second call going (on my cell phone). He had me disconnect the other on-hold call and said he would help me. After a few minutes we somehow got disconnected. Luckily he did call me back. It's been only 12 minutes so far... wish me luck!!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't find the source of the problem. At least this time the CS person seemed more helpful than the last ones I talked to. He's going to have the issue looked at by another department and he will get back to me within the next 4-5 business days. I guess that's better than being on hold forever.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I could feel your frustration Laurie. I would be too if it was me. I hope the CS will find the cause of this not updating soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon CS is very helpful, but every once in a while you get someone that can't help. It is frustrating.


----------

